# Starting on my Masters in Restuarant Management



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

I have all ready received a BA and now thinking about presueing a MA and I'm not sure where I should start. 
Does anyone have any info for myself and others seeking higher learning in the Food Service Industry?


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

i do not have information on a MA but i do wish to congratulate you. Wisdom is power and further knowledge is always a good idea.

Bravo Zulu Mr Simpson


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

I will be starting in the Spring of 2001 at Cal Poly on Pamona Ca. Thank you for the help.


----------

